# To clean wax



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

What do you are using to clean your wax to filter the real fine stuff out


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I made thre double boiler I made from matching Kettles up at Good will. Melt the wax skim off as much gunk as i can then strain it thru some of Kares old no longer used panty hose in to silicone bread pans.











Let it set up and it slides right out.

I have also used coffee filters inside a colander seting in a melting pot., then use the filter after wards for fire starters.











 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

some use nylon sock .Put wax in sock, place in dedicated pot with water low heat.When wax melts lift sock and let drain into pot of water. Do not squeeze sock to get ever last bit. Let cool and clean wax will float. I use a dedicated slow cooker on low heat. I am cheap so use wax to make starter strip foundation.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Was thinking about Bonnie pantyhose , i have a d0uble boiler also thought of doing the sock . Then I am thinking on the right track


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just remember any pot you melt wax in is no longer much good for cooking.
I was never able to get all the wax residue out of then.

 Al


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

A piece of furnace filter material works well. Lay it and a piece of 1/8" hardware cloth over a silicon catch pan (bread pan).
I have it set up in my solar melter. Put the wax in. Come back at the end of the day. Its all melted down clean and pretty. Throw the filter away after several uses. It also can be used to seal cracks when trying to get a colony of bees from of a tree or irregular surface. It can be purchased inexpensively by the roll or sheet at most big box stores. I'm still using the same roll I purchased 5 years ago. Just keep it in a bag so it stays clean till you need it.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Just remember any pot you melt wax in is no longer much good for cooking.
> I was never able to get all the wax residue out of then.
> 
> Yes Bon has 2 . I found 1 at a sale so Bon has 2 and bees have 1
> ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom you have seen my wax first hand. Your daughter bought some remember, I finally did.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh you BET I remember that we made a lot of things one thing was a foot bar my feet were so dry they were cracking bad almost bleeding I put it on three times and they were as soft as a baby


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Is what I use on my feet in the wintewr too. A foot balm I make.

 AL


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

AL...what is that foot balm you make? My husband's feet are a wreck and we've got wax. Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Moisturizing Hand and Foot Balm*


Two (2 oz.) empty deodorant tubes (a mason jar may also be used)
3 Tablespoonolive Oil
3 Tablespoon Beeswax
2 tsp. Pure Lanolin 
Melt beeswax in a double boiler. olive oil. When mixture is melted and blended completely, turn off heat. Immediately pour into jars and allow to cool completely at room temperature.

Before applying to feet wash them and soak in epson salts for a bit. Use a callus file to remove as much dead skin as possiable. Then rub the beeswax olive oil intyo the feet well and put on Clean socks.

My problem is mosture wicking socks in my winter foot wear drying my skin out.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I will be trying out your foot bar recipe as I lost mine. I just think it's so good, I just put it on my feet and less than a week there soft .. Other wise they are cracking so bad and hurt . Then I found bee waxing helps ,,now they are good


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Glad to hear it is helping.
I only need to figure out some thing to stop spliting, breaking and cracking finger nails.
Really bad now. Found one suggestion to work bag balm in around them and coat them put on Jersey gloves and go to bed.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I was at the point of not walking or standing any more than I had to ,Bon was not looking forward to that ... Bon get me a cup of coffee,, Bon go put brakes in the car .... but when. I had hurt my back and could not lift 5 pounds ,, she did do work on the car.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

When the feet hurt that bad the boys could do the car work


----------



## okjhawk (Mar 15, 2018)

Go to the thrift store and buy white sweat shirts. Cut up sweat shirts make cheap filters to put in a wire sieve.


----------

